# Predictions for next day



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

What do you think majot NA indexes gonna do next day (Friday):
1. down more than 1%
2. down less than 1% 
3. unchanged +/- 0.1%
4. up less than 1%
5. up more than 1%

Mine: TSX 2, DOW and S&P 3, NASDAQ 4


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Well this is just for entertainment value, I select 4.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I am predicting (and hoping for) 1's on all indices.

Funny how your perspective changes when you are sitting on the sidelines waiting for a time to jump into the market.


----------



## barnabam (Apr 22, 2011)

Depends on commodities. Todays rout was yet another knee jerk reaction by traders and investors. 

I say flat. It's the weekend. The traders wanna go home and relax too.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

If you trade, you need to know the news.

Job number is being released in the USA tomorrow... that would trigger a major movement, likely to be felt in Canada too. http://www.cnbc.com/id/42918770


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

If only wishes had power...
Let's have a true correction and bring the TSX below 12,000 over the next few weeks.
I'm bored with sideways market.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like I _might _be right


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I pick 5; let's see who'll win Jungle. 

edit: I think there should have been a 6th cat.; more than 2%.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> If only wishes had power...
> Let's have a true correction and bring the TSX below 12,000 over the next few weeks.
> I'm bored with sideways market.


+1 Yeah!!


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Fundamentals are unchanged, the U.s. Debt gets bigger by the day, the Chinese Economy gets bigger by the day, commodities are needed to fuel growth, India and others are still growing with a larger middle class and its' needs, the U.S is solving its' problem by printing more IOU's, Canada is in great shape because we can now get things done in Parliament, our population continues to age, so , what will happen with the markets?

Again, NO MARKET, just Markets, part will go up, part will go down, part will move sideways, the only sure thing, interest Rates are going up, but not by much.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just to addm, I see in reality that employment (at least in GTA) is fine. I work in pretty big IT/financial company and I can see that big number of people finding other jobs and leaving company. When we had a resecion , in 2 years maybe 1 or 2 guys quit. Now cituation is completely different. People I know, who couldn't find job in IT for years, finding jobs now with nice salaries.

So, IMHO, all those sharp downtrends, just pure speculation, the "big" guys want to bring it down, to make money


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> I pick 5; let's see who'll win Jungle.
> 
> edit: I think there should have been a 6th cat.; more than 2%.


gal, I will be chering for you 

For more than 2% gain just write: 5+ , for more than 2% down - write 1-


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

I think today's movement is a temporary euphoria. I predict it will still be bearish next week.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> gal, I will be chering for you


I guess I was just a tad too optimistic. 

Perhaps next week.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I just predicted NASDAQ correctly, Jungle won


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

ANd I was going to hire Torontogal to sell stocks on my behalf.. after she posts all these profits I was interested..now I have doubts and have lost confidence in you!!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats Jungle, what prize did gibor award you? 

When trading, I rarely make same day profits, but when I do, it's on a bad day/week like the one we just had. I got lucky that the 4 stocks I picked for trading this week [AGU/ELD/GM/POT], all recovered enough within few hours of buying; one sell order filled 1.5 hours after buying, first time that ever happened to me.  

Anyone want to guess for next week or you first need the weekend to recover?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

My guess is at some point next week if there isn't a significant bounce, we're going to see another 300+ pt crash


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Congrats Jungle, what prize did gibor award you?


NO Prize  But I do like cash, gold, silver?? stocks..
I did win a prize on MDJ, I won the book, free at 45! Maybe one day I will be financially and mentally free at 45. lol


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Prediction for Monday - all indexes - 3


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

The excellent job numbers from Friday surprised me... Maybe the market has some upside after all? At any rate I'm getting an itchy trigger finger... It's tough to sit out and watch my fellow CMF'ers make gains. Sometimes I just wish we were in a high interest rate environment and I could make decent gains with GIC's. The stock market is hard on my nerves.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Many of these jobs may be due to the election?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> Sometimes I just wish we were in a high interest rate environment and I could make decent gains with GIC's. The stock market is hard on my nerves.


I wish for it EVERYTIME .... Give me 5% or more rate and I significantly increse my GIC portion


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Was a little off, all stocks ended with 4 , except Russel 2000 (5).
Nice decline on VIX that indicate bulish signal -> for Tuesday predicting 4


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> Many of these jobs may be due to the election?


And census jobs.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Looking at the sideways direction and volumes today, I have a feeling we'll see a sharp correction tomorrow (at least for the TSX).
My vote for tomorrow will be 1.
I won't put my money where my mouth is, of course 
I am not buying/selling anything but this sideways trading that we have been seeing for several weeks now is disconcerting.
Or maybe it's the new normal.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> Looking at the sideways direction and volumes today, I have a feeling we'll see a sharp correction tomorrow (at least for the TSX).


Today commodities were up and TSX miners/oil/energy stock down, even though US stocks were up about 1%. I think tomorrow TSX will outperform US indexes and will finish 3

P.S. VIX and TICK for US indexes show weak uptrend


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Still sitting this one out... the current market confounds me.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> I have a feeling we'll see a sharp correction tomorrow (at least for the TSX).


Ok what's next please?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Repeat of today


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Ok what's next please?


LOL, I should have shorted something yesterday 
I don't have an equally convincing feeling about tomorrow so I'd guess either option 2 or 3.
Let me bet 2.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

In the level2 and block trades, for the last few volatile sessions Goldman Sachs has been very active on the TSX selling selective stocks in the morning, then buying them back near close or after close. Suncor for example today. 

Now, all of a sudden I can see the oil price rising steadily atermarket...hmmmmmm.... This same scenario came up a week or so ago when they told everyone to sell Canadian equities.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

"The worst floods to hit the central United States in more than 80 years have swallowed up homes, roadways and farms, as the Mississippi River swelled to six times its normal width."

The decision to open the Morganza Spillway and divert water into the Atchafalaya Basin will come this weekend. Pray levels begin to fall.

Thousands more would be displaced.

Valero's refineries would be flooded if the spillway is not opened, and Alon USA Energy refineries would be flooded if the spillway is opened.

What's more, "Rising river levels could also affect operations at the Waterford 3 nuclear plant in St. Charles Parish [...] River levels could rise above water intake piping at the plant, which is currently offline for refueling."


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Stock futures down almost 0.7 % for TSX... some stocks still seem pricey, but index funds at this level seem cheap!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

What do you think bout Friday? Maybe I mistaken again, but I have a feeling that TSX gonna gain - 4


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Let me bet 2.


Hmm...right 2/2, this is getting fun.
Given that most of the stocks have lost value in the last few days, not fun at all 
Not sure at all about tomorrow, but I'll bet option #2 again.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> Hmm...right 2/2, this is getting fun.
> Given that most of the stocks have lost value in the last few days, not fun at all
> Not sure at all about tomorrow, but I'll bet option #2 again.


You're always right, I'm always wrong for TSX (much better prediction for US indexes) 
just checked now, oil and gold slightly up, and TSX recently losing much more than US indexes.... maybe time to catch up


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Harold you better be right. 

I want the TSX to go down again tomorrow so I can buy some more. I am going to move some money out of a 1.5% interest savings account. I have over $3k that I do not want to lose opportunity on. 1.5% is just not enough!!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I would like it negative in the morning and positive by afternoon. 

Someone has to be a lil optimistic here, so I'll say 4 [fingers/toes crossed]. 

*Jungle:* it's ok., you can fire me!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I want the TSX to go down again tomorrow so I can buy some more.


What's on your buy list?
Any particular stocks or the index?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I fired Torontogal but hired Haroldcrump. lol

I'm just looking to buy index. I find it really hard to buy stocks right now.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I fired Torontogal but hired Haroldcrump. lol
> 
> I'm just looking to buy index. I find it really hard to buy stocks right now.


3/3 now...this is becoming a serious skill now LOL!
Hope you picked up some bargains, Jungle.
And yes, I accept cash, cheque and PayPal.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

and what do you think about year 2011? For 2011 TSX, DOW, NASDAQ returns are gonna be 1,2,3,4,or 5 i


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

WTF  in the morning TSX and DOW were nicely up.... and at 4pm, DOW in red , TSX almost flat and NASDAQ..............so down............I'm so


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

gibor said:


> WTF  in the morning TSX and DOW were nicely up.... and at 4pm, DOW in red , TSX almost flat and NASDAQ..............so down............I'm so


Yep. That was bullish.

Oops. I mean it was bullsh*t.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Options expire this Friday, after some research found that the put/call numbers were not as bearish this month as in previous months. Flat or slightly higher trading would cause the most damage to those buying options, given the theory that the market conspires to cause the most pain.


----------



## calrest (Apr 13, 2011)

I looks like very weel. Probably I choose number 4.


----------

